# Turknrs Chick question



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

Not sure if I'm spelling it right but I got six litter turkens know nothing about them. A friend who had them for sale talked me into getting them. So what I need to know is when do they start laying & are they good at hatching their own eggs?


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

Picture of them


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I have not had any but I copied this from a hatchery website. 

"Half chicken and half turkey? No, the Turken is all chicken but unique because of its turkey-like bare neck, less than normal feathering around the breast, under the wings, and around the vent. In spite of the feather shortage, Turkens stand cold weather very well, are good layers of brown eggs, and grow to 6 pounds or more, making a fine eating bird. The hens are also good setters. The origin of this breed is uncertain but more recent development in Eastern Europe gave them the name Transylvanian Naked Necks. They are now standardized for show in White, Black, Buff, and Red"

Hope this helps. Cute chicks by the way.


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

LittleWings said:


> I have not had any but I copied this from a hatchery website.
> 
> "Half chicken and half turkey? No, the Turken is all chicken but unique because of its turkey-like bare neck, less than normal feathering around the breast, under the wings, and around the vent. In spite of the feather shortage, Turkens stand cold weather very well, are good layers of brown eggs, and grow to 6 pounds or more, making a fine eating bird. The hens are also good setters. The origin of this breed is uncertain but more recent development in Eastern Europe gave them the name Transylvanian Naked Necks. They are now standardized for show in White, Black, Buff, and Red"
> 
> Hope this helps. Cute chicks by the way.


Very good thank you!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't know where you got your Turkens from but make sure to have yourself a rooster in the bunch. Turkens around here run for a chick between $10 and $20 each. This is why I ordered through cackle hatchery. I wanted plenty more and would rather pay $3.50 each rather then $10 each for a chick, plus knowing that it is show quality is always so much better. A fully grow hen can run me between $50 and $10 each or a rooster between $50 and $200 each. Now that is for a standard size not the small bantam size. Small bantam size run more around here. 1 Dozen hatching eggs around this area runs me about $50+ per dozen, so check the prices around your area, you may have found a niche, that can help you out a bit.

Disposition is great with the Turkens, and I have been told by many breeders that the roosters are the best ones around to keep not a mean streak in any of them. I am get plenty for myself this year since I have so many folks wanting the eggs from my one girl even though the chicks will not be purebred.

I would suggest that you do some checking on craigslist around your area and see what Turkens are going for. Once you know you will know what you have before you. Around here I have tons of folks wanting what I have. But I am not selling my girl. She is a show quality girl and is a barred. But do check into it, it may be a good thing for you to get into doing on the side.


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

hildar said:


> I don't know where you got your Turkens from but make sure to have yourself a rooster in the bunch. Turkens around here run for a chick between $10 and $20 each. This is why I ordered through cackle hatchery. I wanted plenty more and would rather pay $3.50 each rather then $10 each for a chick, plus knowing that it is show quality is always so much better. A fully grow hen can run me between $50 and $10 each or a rooster between $50 and $200 each. Now that is for a standard size not the small bantam size. Small bantam size run more around here. 1 Dozen hatching eggs around this area runs me about $50+ per dozen, so check the prices around your area, you may have found a niche, that can help you out a bit.
> 
> Disposition is great with the Turkens, and I have been told by many breeders that the roosters are the best ones around to keep not a mean streak in any of them. I am get plenty for myself this year since I have so many folks wanting the eggs from my one girl even though the chicks will not be purebred.
> 
> I would suggest that you do some checking on craigslist around your area and see what Turkens are going for. Once you know you will know what you have before you. Around here I have tons of folks wanting what I have. But I am not selling my girl. She is a show quality girl and is a barred. But do check into it, it may be a good thing for you to get into doing on the side.


I sure well do thanks for the information! I only payed 2.50 each. But there again it was a friend who was sale in them. I didn't want them & she talk me into getting them all .. But they are very beautiful - the hair missing on the neck


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

thibodeaux said:


> I sure well do thanks for the information! I only payed 2.50 each. But there again it was a friend who was sale in them. I didn't want them & she talk me into getting them all .. But they are very beautiful - the hair missing on the neck


Good luck with them. I am sure you will enjoy them I sure enjoy mine. I am always picking her up when I am in the yard and carrying her around and she loves it.


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

hildar said:


> Good luck with them. I am sure you will enjoy them I sure enjoy mine. I am always picking her up when I am in the yard and carrying her around and she loves it.


Aw very good & thank you!


----------

